# Her Highness, the "Valient"



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

I have decided that since I have been a member of this forum for a few weeks now, it is high time that I stop lurking and start posting, and introduce myself and my lovely hedgie.

I brought my little girl home almost two weeks ago, and I have fallen in love! I rehomed Lucy, formerly Spoink, for AnimeAngel333. I originally was going to get a hedgie from a breeder, but then I saw her on here and it was meant to be, I suppose. 

I had already decided on her name long before I even knew of her. She is Lucy after the Narnian Queen, hence the "Valient" in the title of this thread. (I put quotes because she has yet to live up to it yet... still timid and shy, but that's a hedgehog thing, I suppose!) I am a major Narniac.  

Lucy adjusted very well into her new home. From the beginning, I haven't really seen any signs of stress. She has burrowed her way into my heart and those of my sisters, and every day during bonding she does something that endears her to me more. She has already anointed three times, the first with my hair and the other two with my bedsheets. So thrilling and fun to watch! I've had several opportunities for cute photo ops, but since I have issues with actually getting around to clearing the memory card on my camera, the only good picture I have of her yet is on my phone. I'll try to get some pictures soon and figure out how to put them on here.

I trimmed her nails for the first time today. Tried at first to do it by just holding her, but even with my sister helping I could barely get one foot done. Finally we plopped her in a large Tupperware container of warm water, and then it was a piece of cake to finish! Amazing what a little water can do...

Oh, and before I forget, I just want to say how thankful I am for this forum. I have learned so much, and all of you on here seem so nice and friendly!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Grats on your new hedgie  I can't wait to see pictures of her she sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Grats on your new hedgie  I can't wait to see pictures of her she sounds like a sweetheart.


Ditto!!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats on your new hedgie Firelily! I was in your shoes not long ago, lurking around for the longest time, learning lots, and now a hedgieowner!  Like others, can't wait for updates!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hello, my name is PJ & I'm an ex-lurker. :lol: Welcome to HHC & congrats on Lucy!! Can't wait to hear all about your life with her!


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, I remember Spoink! She's a beauty and that's great that you were able to give her a new home! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!  

Lucy thrilled me two nights ago when she allowed me to take her from her cage without huffing or anything! It was a surprise, but a pleasant one! She was such a sweetie that night; barely lowering her visor at noises and being a little cuddle bug.

Last night, she huffed a little bit. I reclined on my side on my bed to read and let her walk around. Within moments she found my pajama pants and proceeded to anoint enthusiastically with them for a good 15-20 minutes. It's amazing what interesting positions into which an anointing hedgie can contort herself! (Not to mention the hilarious facial expressions!) :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Gotta love the annointing hedgie! Glad you guys are bonding so well.


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

Yikes, it's been a long time... :shock: 

I've decided that, due to her hedgie personality, Lucy is less like the Narnian Queen and more like the Peanuts character. And we're okay with that.  

She has had two escapes since I last posted on here...one with assistance from one of our dogs (appropriately named "Bandit") and the other because I somehow didn't set her cage up properly when I temperarily moved it to a different room. The former ended up with an almost house-wide search and a huffing ball of quills hiding under the Christmas tree skirt, and the latter ended with my dad having to lift my sisters' chest of drawers when Lucy wedged herself underneath. Needless to say, I learned both lessons, and hopefully the incidents won't be repeating themselves. *grins sheepishly*

Lucy has decided that her litter pan is now her favorite place to sleep. "Never mind that Mama thinks my sleeping there makes me stinky," she says. "I do it anyway!" (I did take her wheel out for a few nights, and one morning, I walked in the room to find her asleep with her head in her toilet paper tube! :lol: Oh, I do love her, the silly little hedgie...)

(By the way, I've been meaning to ask...I know I saw it somewhere, but I can't remember where...what is the best way to post pictures on here? I have managed to get some really cute ones, but I don't know how to post them, and I am so not technologically savvy...I'm like my dad in that respect; I sometimes find myself ready to throw the computer out the window when it doesn't cooperate...)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I always enjoy hearing hedgie stories!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

She sounds that a cool little hedgie!! And she IS a beauty!! Nice coloring.

I use PhotoBucket (just add .com). Uber easy. So, I e-mail pics to myself off my iPhone; open it in my e-mail and save it to my laptop; then go to PhotoBucket and upload. Easy peasy.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

she sounds like a handful and suber adorable! as for uploading pictures like MissC said i use photobucket there are a few ways to do it i use my iphone app when my pictures are on my phone or you can just upload them onto the website and they give you all the codes you need to copy and paste onto here!  

cant wait to see pictures of you little escape artist !


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Bee said:


> i use my iphone app when my pictures are on my phone or you can just upload them onto the website and they give you all the codes you need to copy and paste onto here!


whoa whoa whoa WHOA...??...there's an app for that???

For the love of Pete...off to find photobucket app...<sigh>...


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

hahah yes there is an app for that. the iphone has an app for everything ! :lol: it saves all that emailing and what not


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

Which Photobucket code is the best to use?


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay, I'm just going to post the direct links. 

I think her coloring turned out beautifully in this one:
http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad74 ... 010150.jpg

One afternoon while "tubing":
http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad74 ... 010155.jpg


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

Can anyone see the pictures?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ohhh, she's gorgeous!!! lucky you.


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, thankies! 

Want to see her Christmas 2010 pictures?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Firelily said:


> Want to see her Christmas 2010 pictures?


i'd love to!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Firelily said:


> Oh, thankies!
> 
> Want to see her Christmas 2010 pictures?


What's the hold up??? :twisted:


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

Here they are:

I don't think she was very pleased in this one...
http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad74 ... 010159.jpg

This is my favorite:
http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad74 ... 010158.jpg

And a silly face:
http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad74 ... 010161.jpg


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww, I love the second one. She totally looks like she is striking a pose for the camera!
I remember trying to stick a bow on Pliny for a Christmas photo; it didn't work so well.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that second picture is beyond. adorable. i mean look at the face, and the little darling paw, and the expression of wide-eyed sweetness!


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

That's why that one is my favorite of the three. 



ThePliny said:


> I remember trying to stick a bow on Pliny for a Christmas photo; it didn't work so well.


I don't think Lucy was too thrilled about it either...I had to just heap them all on and quickly try to snap a picture before she managed to escape. :roll:

Here's another one that has the "I'm posing for the camera" look...my dad thinks she looks like she's smiling:
http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad74 ... 010153.jpg


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Firelily said:


> my dad thinks she looks like she's smiling:
> http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad74 ... 010153.jpg


well, if that is not a smile, then i am a flowering cactus!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks just like a pose, she's so adorable and photogenic


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

All these pics are so cute <3 She's very photogenic!


----------



## Firelily (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the hardest time getting pictures that aren't blurry because the lighting has to be just right and the lighting in my house (especially at night) is rather off. But when it is just right, she takes good pictures.  I have a bunch of them on my phone (a lot of the time my phone pictures look better than the ones on my digital camera), but I can't get them off of it.


----------

